# conflex and a titan 840?



## HORIZON (Apr 16, 2009)

Thought Id ask you guys in the know. Im about to go through a conflex job on a brick house (Think we will be anyway) researched on prep and everything, was told that my titan 840 would spray it with no problem , but wanted to check with you guys . Worst nightmare is to get on the job and not have the right tool. Whats a good tip size ? 520+ Im told.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

I have sprayed conflex using a graco 395


----------



## HORIZON (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool , makes me feel better. This will be my first job with conflex. One of my guys said hes done it a few times , but still stressing about it, haha. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Buy a gallon of it and see how well it shoots before you jump into the job unknowingly.


----------

